# What plow for a 97 TJ?



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I have a 97 Jeep TJ that I am looking to put a plow on. I am thinking on a 6.5' blade either Fisher, Western or Meyers. Can anyone recommend a brand and model? This is going to be used om my smaller account. I have a 04 F250 with a Fisher XV2 and have always been a Fisher man but was thinking a Western or Meyers might be better on a jeep as they are lighter. Any suggestions?


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a 6.5 Meyer on my 00 TJ. works great. in a week or 2 changing mouldboard only to a 7' All bracketing n pump stuff moving over. Bought from Jeen Jr at Storks Auto in Reading, PA. Meyer lightest of all 3. 
Here's pic of the 6.5


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

6.5 is not wide enough for the jeep, your tires will be riding in the snow. Especially if you angle the plow


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Exactly! That's why I'm upgrading to a 7' n recommended same to last post!


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Ok, thanks for the info. Does brand and model make a difference? Like I said I have aleays been a Fisher guy with no experience with Jeeps. I want to set it up right not to danage it with to heavy of a plow.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

The Meyer complete setup with 7' is right around 400 lbs for reference.


----------

